

Category Theory for Programmers: The Preface - ingve
http://bartoszmilewski.com/2014/10/28/category-theory-for-programmers-the-preface/

======
chris_somenums
Looking forward to it.

There's this notion that "programming is math", and all the universities cram
math down CS student's throats. Some even have the nerve to make classes
called things like "Calculus for Computer Science"

Do any of these programs or classes make any sort of effort to explain math in
Computer Science terms? Has the professor of "Calculus for Computer Science"
ever even written a line of code in his life? Of course not.

Hopefully we can get more material of this sort, and we can reverse this
situation.

